# Sunset-ish Eyes . . .



## SonRisa (Feb 12, 2006)

Some are natural light (cloudy) and some are flash - I'm sure you can tell which is which . . .

Face: Strobe cream, Fix +, Moisture Feed Eye

Eyes: Base is Beig-ing, Sushi Flower in the crease with 224 brush, Samoa Silk in crease with 222 brush, Folie in crease with 219 brush. Taupless on eyelid with 213 brush adn water based mixing medium, motif on lower browbone with 224 brush, Sunday Best on upper browbone with 266 brush. Folie on outer lid with 219 brush and Sushi Flower on outer lid with 224 brush. Motif on inner eye with 224 brush. Boot Black Liquid liner above top lashes and Engraved powerpoint on upper waterline. Bountiful Brown powerpoint on lower waterline and Sushi Flower and Samoa Silk underneath lower lashes. All Black Fibre Rich mascara on upper lashes. I didn't want mascara on the bottom. NW20 Select Moisture Cover underneath eyes with 272 brush. Strut and Folie on brows with 266 brush.

Cheeks/Face: Refined Golden with 168 brush to contour face and emphasize cheekbones. Dollymix on apples of cheeks with 168 brush. Foolish Me over Dollymix with 187 brush. Motif on cheeks with 224 brush and Fix +. Sunday Best as highlight with 217 brush. Tender Glow Studio Lights down the bridge of nose with 217 brush and Motif and Sunday Best on tip and bridge of nose with 217 brush. (I went a *little* heavy handed with the Motif on there lol) Oh well! Live and learn . . .

Lips: Filled in with Cranberry lipliner and lined with Magenta lipliner. Pink Maribu lipstick and Motif eyeshadow in the center of top and bottom lip. Wonderstuck Lustreglass with 194 brush and MAC gloss (not clear lipglass) over it all with 194 brush.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Feb 12, 2006)

stunning!! the last one looks like an ad for a cosmetics house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



love the colours on you-makes me want to wear darker lips tonight


----------



## ColdNovember (Feb 12, 2006)

This look is beautiful. I'll have to try it some time. I always love your posts!!!!!!!


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 12, 2006)

nice! like the sparkle in ur lips.


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Feb 12, 2006)

you put the coolest colors together!


----------



## star1692 (Feb 12, 2006)

Simply beautiful!  No other way to describe it....you are truely an artist!


----------



## brandi (Feb 12, 2006)

i always love your looks! and i like that you used motif it's one of my faves!


----------



## Miss_Behave (Feb 12, 2006)

that's truely beautiful, and I'm so jealous of your skin! did you dye you hair? it looks darker


----------



## Gloriamgo (Feb 12, 2006)

LOL, Motif was all over your face!!

I really like this look, usually I don't like bright pinkish colors together, but I really really like this, and of course everything you used I don't have!!  Well, I used to have Motif, but I didn't like it, so I sold it on here!!  Why must you make me second guess myself!?!?!?

And the third picture (finally, I don't know how many times I have seen people ask you why you do them red and you tell them that is the color of your hair) shows the red(ness?) in your hair...which your eyebrows match perfectly!


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 12, 2006)

nice...


----------



## Bianca (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks perfect!


----------



## Pale Moon (Feb 12, 2006)

beautiful! my favourite yet!


----------



## KJam (Feb 12, 2006)

Gorgeous


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 12, 2006)

Too perfect, love the eyes.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 12, 2006)

very nice!!!


----------



## Willa (Feb 12, 2006)

Haaaa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really like warm colors


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 12, 2006)

I loveeee this look. Great job as usual


----------



## Glitziegal (Feb 12, 2006)

Stunning look.  Those are some hot colours on you for sure.


----------



## user2 (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm getting all dizzy by the stuff you used but it looks amazing!!!


----------



## sbetsy (Feb 12, 2006)

Pretty! Now I do have to get pink maribou...


----------



## gigiproductions (Feb 12, 2006)

this is hot!


----------



## User34 (Feb 12, 2006)

nice =)


----------



## MACgirl (Feb 12, 2006)

your my inspiration girl!! this is hot!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 12, 2006)

Girlie This Is Soo Fabulous!


----------



## user4 (Feb 12, 2006)

hah, i saw the look and was like... cute- cant be too hard!!! and then i saw the novel sized paragraph underneath it!!! lmao... beautiful either way!!! hehe


----------



## sasse142 (Feb 12, 2006)

Risa this loooks beautiful!!


----------



## june23 (Feb 13, 2006)

SonRisa --> I know you hear this a lot hon but you are the MA goddess! I wish I could have gotten a makeover done by you when I lived in SF (always and forever my home!). And my fave counter was the Macys one in Union Square too! I'm kicking myself for never looking you up. But all you ladies (and gents) in that counter are wonderful. I've never had a bad experience there. Thanks for posting your beautiful looks.


----------



## Blyss (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow beautiful blending!


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 13, 2006)

Perfection, as always!


----------



## litfan4ever (Feb 14, 2006)

oh wow i love the eyes and the lips are spectacular!


----------



## angela (Feb 14, 2006)

damn girl you never cease to amaze us! was this inspired by yesterday's sunset? the sky was yellowish red.. very beautiful even with the clouds!


----------



## kimmy (Feb 14, 2006)

such a pretty face, and such amazing makeup!!


----------



## bring_the_rukus (Feb 16, 2006)

hey Risa

i have a question regarding the colors you use in your crease. in this look you used three and i was wondering where you put them. on top of each other? above each other? next to each other? and what is the benifit og doing this? thanks in advance my dear =)


----------



## Pushpa (Feb 16, 2006)

y are u so beautiful?????

i love everything u do u used so many colors and the all work so well

i love ur cheeks 

and who ever sd the last pic looks like an add i agree hahaa


----------



## orodwen (Feb 18, 2006)

sunrise/sunset eye looks are my absolute favs out of all combo of colours.  i'm not exaggerating.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  way to go! love it.


----------



## Dia (Feb 18, 2006)

I LOVE that lipcolour.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 17, 2006)

This is my fave look on you


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 17, 2006)

Ur so talented
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love ur MU application.... Just beautiful


----------



## Isis (Jun 17, 2006)

Gorgeous as always! You've inspired me to breakout my oranges again.


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 17, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow, thats really beautiful!!!


----------



## MACHOMULA (Mar 10, 2007)

all i can say is, OH WOW!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 11, 2007)

Gorgeous! Love it


----------



## snowkei (Mar 11, 2007)

wow!!love ur eye and lipcolor!!!


----------

